

AT&T math: 250MB &lt; 350MB &lt; Unlimited &lt; 3GB &lt; 5GB - hashfold
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/02/04/att-starts-throttling-unlimited-data-users-after-2gb-of-monthly-usage/
misunderstanding 'Unlimited'...and redefining what it means...
they really need to learn and mean what 'Unlimited' means...
======
MRonney
Wouldn't it be more expedient to get the FTC to go after them for false
advertising, or get the justice department to go after them for fraud?

~~~
hashfold
someone need to speak-up. comcast does the same...they advertise as unlimited
speed...u know how much speed u get...how come internet speed be unlimited :-)
its all about fooling consumers and collecting money by bad marketing
campaigns....atleast comcast maintains monopoly so nothing could be done to
them until we have some good competitors who deliver what they claim...then we
will have good and genuine marketing campaigns...in Telecom, most companies
boasts the same....some day the justice will be given to 'Unlimited' word and
it will find its true meaning again...I'm hopeful...

